

BART Workers Plan To Strike Friday - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/BART-workers-plan-to-strike-Friday-4904918.php

======
brownbat
There is a set of games where your opponent can threaten, "Unless you X, I
will Y!" where both X and Y are undesirable for you.

It's perfectly reasonable in a one-off match to X, so long as it's less
painful than Y.

In the iterated game, though, it seems weird to cave. If the game works, why
wouldn't the opponent just play it over and over again, repeating Y or the
threat of Y, increasing the pain indefinitely?

This seems like it applies to government shutdowns, strikes, and even some
hostage situations.

Government shutdowns should lead to an agreement to keep the government open
indefinitely, no-strike bonuses should comprise a meaningful portion of
workers' wages after the first strike-induced labor/management negotiations.

------
PLenz
I think this is the perfect counterpoint to all the articles over the last
week about letting the government fail as long as tech keeps making money.

We only make money because a huge infrastructure of transport and a mass of
non-sexy industry is there to support us. The tech industry is as the artists
of old. We are a small number at the tip-top of a pyramid. Remove anything
below us and we topple.

~~~
accountoftheday
That, or we buy a car to commute.

~~~
subway
Or tech provides its own commute infrastructure a la GBus.

~~~
PLenz
On roads and bridges paid for by the government.

~~~
selmnoo
I cannot believe that any strain of "no government!!" libertarianism still
lingers on in any outlet that supposedly is a place for smart people. I mean,
come on, it's basic math people, it's not that hard to figure out. And anyway,
it's been completely decimated by the likes of John Rawls in the academia. I'm
befuddled to see that we still keep running into this though.

~~~
jumei
" I'm befuddled to see that we still keep running into this though."

Please be more specific... What is it that confuses you. The lack of wages for
public service? Or the idea that people are standing up for their rights?

I apologize for my ignorance my communication skills are less than par. I do
not understand your comment... Are you associating the recent partial govt
shutdown to strike/rally? If so, please explain the correlations.

~~~
selmnoo
I was lamenting the fact that just today we've gone over a number of
discussions in which people were defending a society without government, and
other silly things (including the assertion that government shutdown is a good
thing in any capacity). It's not a good thing. It should be very incredibly
clear that it's not a good thing.

~~~
jumei
Do you understand local:fed govt? It's okay to not understand something...

------
Airic
Try casual carpool if you need a ride into SF in the morning. It also works
for some routes on the way back to the East Bay in the evening.

[http://sfcasualcarpool.com/](http://sfcasualcarpool.com/)

